# nasal polyps??



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever had these and what was done for them?? Would using 'prid salve' help them to open up & drain out??

Dr is giving antibiotics for it for now...

Just wondering if anyone has any other helpful treatments..

Thanks!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have them too, the only thing that I have found to help somewhat is my neti pot. I've been on all kinds of antibotics for numerous sinus infections. What's a ' prid salve'? I'd be intrested in seeing other responses so I'll be following this thread, thanks for asking this!


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

My Dad had them pretty bad. He use to complain about a foul smell all the time. He had them removed surgically a couple of times.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They are caused by constant inflammation of the nasal airway. You need to control that. Try fish oil (anti-inflammatory) inhaled oil of oregano (diffused anti-inflammatory), avoid allergens, keep your blood alkaline from a more alkaline diet, etc. Use a neti pot with salt to help keep the nasal passages from being inflamed.

If you already have some bigger polyps, you might have to have them surgically removed, and find ways to prevent more. But just remember they are caused by an overactive immune system and allergy presenting in the nasal passages. 

Frankincense essential oil is good for all growths, tumors, cysts, etc. You might try that too, but I have never heard it specifically suggested for nasal polyps, although they use it for colon polyps. The Young Living brand can be taken by mouth, just a drop in a glass of juice/water as well as put on your feet and chin (for inhaling).


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7412188_prid-salve_.html

this is some all around good salve to use for most anything!! been around for years!!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I would NOT recommend using PRID on anything but skin. Really, the only non-surgical treatment for nasal polyps is symptomatic and doesn't make them go away.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

barnyardgal said:


> http://www.ehow.com/facts_7412188_prid-salve_.html
> 
> this is some all around good salve to use for most anything!! been around for years!!


Thanks! I have no idea where my polyps are just that the CAT Scan showed them.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

update~~~ Dr. gave Septra DS 800/160 antibiotic for polyop and also been using nettie pot...

after taking one pill wow,could not believe the difference and by day two polyp went way down

and day 3 about gone,dr. knew what drug to use,said sulfa drugs work best for that...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Glad your feeling better!


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ive had sinus surgery twice already and my polps are already regrowing. Im constantly on different antibiotics and steroid packs and shots. And, do the steroid nasal spray twice a day. Also get two allergy shots every week to try and tame the allergies. My ENT has told me if my polps get any bigger, Ill have to have surgery for the 3rd time. Im glad yours are calming down, maybe Ill ask my doc about that specific antibiotic.


----------

